

ESPN is thinking like a startup - CrazedGeek
http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/12/editorial-espn-bypasses-corporate-red-tape-with-ipad-and-xbox-3/

======
maukdaddy
While this is certainly a statement on the entrepreneurial spirit within ESPN,
I think it is actually indicative of something else - the absolute homerun
that Apple hit with the iPad. The iPad is flexible yet simple enough to be
used by your mom on the couch and an ESPN announcer at the same time. That is
no small feat of hardware and software engineering!

~~~
davidalln
I think even more surprising than that was the hackish way that they put
together the telestrator system. Instead of digging into a native iPad
application they loaded on a VNC client and connected it to preexisting
software.

I respect and admire their ability to see the simplest way to do things and do
it, but I'm also worried that my World Cup viewing experience is held together
by duct tape.

------
dusing
ESPN is just now starting to get it's act together with espn3, which was espn
360 and horrible, it is not a little more open. What I'd like to see is them
get more open like the MLB and start showing up on all kinds of devices, at a
high quality, and with a paid membership.

ESPN and other sports channels hole the key to the Internet/no cable future,
as they own the holly Grail of live sport events. Once they have a serious
multiformat solution the cable guys better watch out.

------
evo_9
I found this article to be a rambling mess. While I agree that the ESPN stuff
is cool, the author seems to ramble around the premise too much. Usually
Engadget is pretty solid in the writing department, not sure what happened.
Way too long too for a point that could have been made in a paragraph or two.

